# Floater trip



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

Have room for 1. Floater trip. Experienced only. Tomorrow Sunday/mon. Pm in interested. 35ft cc


----------



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

Update: trip has been pushed to Monday/Tuesday


----------



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

very interested in future trips. My name is Jeff Smaistrla. Experianced age 58 used to own my own boat. can get off work on short notice no problem paying. Can't make it tomorrow but can in the future 713-201-7539


----------

